# teeth brushing



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I might be a bad Mom, but I don't brush my furcrews teeth. I'm thinking this should be about the time I would start with Shiloh turning five this year, but is this really necessary? Doesn't all the bones, rawhides and other chewies do the same thing as I would with a toothbrush and perhaps even do it better? Of course, I don't mind doing their teeth (I say that now since I haven't tried as yet LOL) but I'm wondering if its really necessary. Do others do their dogs teeth?
Any feedback would be appreciated. 
Rosa


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I personally don't brush my dogs' teeth because that's the only thing they ever try to give me trouble with. I can shove pills down their throats, express anals, clip nails, bathe, etc., but they just hate having their teeth brushed. I know with time I could get them used to it, but their teeth are pearly white and gums look great, no bad breath. They frequently get raw turkey necks and raw beef bones/knuckles and I've never had a vet visit where they didn't rave about their teeth. If I had to though, I would.

I also know a friend with a nearly 2 y.o Malinois who frequently brushes his teeth, gives him bones/rawhides, and feeds only super-high quality kibbles, and he STILL gets nasty teeth. The vet told her that some dogs' saliva doesn't do as good a job keeping their mouths clean as others??

Like you though, I do feel guilty about it sometimes and am also interested in hearing from others.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

At 2 Sandi had very bad teeth (collie teeth as vet's say) the vet cautioned me about it. I tried brushing and it just didn't work, for either of us! We are complimented each time we are in the vet's now on how good her teeth are, lots of chews, bones etc. For us that has worked and knock wood we don't have anybody with bad teeth!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

I brush Safir's teeth about 2-3 times a week. I started very early, at 8 weeks, little by little, even though he didn't need it then, just to get him used to it. He does great with it. I can't say he really enjoys it, but he doesn't dislike it as much as ear cleaning, and just sits there and lets me do it. Every time we go to the vet they are suprised of how white an beautiful his teeth are. Actually, I have to go do it right now


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I brush the dogs' teeth once a week.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I try to brush my dog's teeth 2wice a week. He's used to it and doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## meganktar (Dec 16, 2007)

I brush one of my dogs teeth twice a day, I started at eight weeks and he doesen't really care too much. My Lexi on the other hand hates it. I got her at seven and the previous owner did not take good care of her dental health. She gets a lot of bones and raw food, and occasonally (once a month or so) I chip the plaque off of them. There not great, but as long as they are not stained yellow everywhere or falling out I am not too worried.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to brush Kelso's teeth about once a week when he was a small pup, and he got used to it, and doesnt mind it. Allie doesnt mind it either. I do not do it that frequently anymore, Allie had some junk on her back teeth when we first got her and after a few months on raw she looked like she could be in a crest commercial!

so I stopped doing it as frequently as it seemed their bones and diet were making the most difference. Although, I still brush their teeth every so often just to keep them in the practice of it.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Marrow bones. Great for cleaning teeth and they love it!


----------

